
The Boring Kubernetes - xfiler
https://twitter.com/KontenaInc/status/1110499904512819201
======
verdverm
Has anyone tried a 3rd party k8s vendor? What was your experience and
outcomes?

I use GKE and will be looking at IBM's offering, but would like to know of
something like this is worth it. Would be aiming for consistency across clouds
and on-prem.

